# Multiple WAV Effects Player



## Gleebit (Oct 23, 2004)

I've been frantically surfing the web for a free or cheap WAV player. I know there are thousands, but I am looking for these features:
1.) Allow me to create a list of several wav files and associate each one with a button. Or just be able to double/click on the listing to cause it to play quickly.
2.) Adjust the volume AND balance from within the player itself so that music from another audio player such as WMP will not be affected.
3.) Either be able to play two or more WAV effects at the same time from within a single instance, OR be able to open multiple instances of the player which would allow me to play multiple WAV effects.

I came accross KickWave last year and it was fine except that it has no volume or balance control. If KickWave had volume and balance it would be perfect.

My goal is to be able to play a loop of thunder from WMP and have a stack of WAV effects ready to go at the push of a button, all coming out of the same laptop. But I need seperate volume and balance control. Surely such a player exists?!? Anyone know of one? If not, my backup is to use two laptops, relying on one of them to mix the other's sound from the line-in input. I can then adjust the volume and balance of the line-in. It's an expensive mixer, but I've got the laptops.

BTW, WMP does not allow multiple instances. Also, When I have a playlist in WMP and I double click on a track, it plays. But I don't want it to keep playing the tracks after it. How do I configure WMP to play only the track that I click??

Thanks!

Gleebit


----------



## horrer1968 (Aug 23, 2005)

yes if you can find it willow pond made a player that played mutiple devices and files ie wave midi and cds it is very easy to use and is awsome for a haunt im looking for it right now also hag is realy realy awsome software but it will cost you


----------



## horrer1968 (Aug 23, 2005)

ok found it at http://www.zone.ee/pcweb/download/mediarck.zip having problems getting it to run was made for win 95 and win 98 if you can get it to run drop me a note thanks


----------



## TommyHawk (Feb 14, 2005)

I think you can do most of what you're describing in Microsoft PowerPoint. Make a bunch of slides that contain only your sound files - they look like little speaker icons. You can jump around to each slide: files can play immediately when each particular slide is "active", or you can click on the individual sounds as necessary, and you can easily build sequences/strings (it'll play one after the other). Lots of stuff. 

Not sure if it can play multiple sounds at the same time... You might be able to change the volume setting for each sound file though. Just an idea.


----------



## Tipster3000 (Jun 29, 2005)

Couldn't you just open multiple instances of sound recorder? That would allow you to play more than one sound at the same time, if thats all you need. I don't know about the balance issue.


----------

